# Trouble code 1320 ign primary circuit fault



## Ran (Mar 3, 2005)

I have trouble code 1320, Ign singal primary circuit fault. What is my problem, is it the ignition coils? if yes how do I determain which one?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ran said:


> I have trouble code 1320, Ign singal primary circuit fault. What is my problem, is it the ignition coils? if yes how do I determain which one?


Usually the ECM will show you which one it is. In your case, it could be any one. In this case, we ( A Nissan dealership) would change them all. Hope you have an extended warranty.


----------



## jrbealing (Mar 11, 2008)

I have the same fault code and the test result at the emissions control place said 1320 Manufacturers specific code. What does this mean?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It means you need to replace your 6 ignition coils. There is one on top of each spark plug.


----------



## jrbealing (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks . Got any leads on really good procing on the coils? Best pric e I've found yet is $74.00!


----------



## philm1010 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Changed everyhing 2001 Pathfinder*

So I have trouble code 1320 on my 2001 Pathfinder. I changed all spark coils, spark plugs and the ignition condenser. I cleared the code and it comes back. Any ideas here?


----------

